# What is this?



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Got a few random animals walking past my trail cam over the last few weeks and am not sure what this one was? Just curious.....


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks like a dog..


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> Looks like a dog..


Ha ha. You are probably right. I guess with how far away from road/campground my cam is, as well as not seeing a human walk by with it, that the thought never crossed my mind that it was just a dog.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

a juvenile badger


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The collar makes me think that it is a dog also.

:mrgreen: 
Seems too tall for a badger, but could be??


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

badger


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Resembles a badger but it looks taller with a bigger nose. It could be a dog.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Badger, the give away is the white stripe on the back of the head and neck.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

One more for badger


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

And yet another vote for badger. The white stripe gives it away.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

badger


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It's a DOG. Looks like it's part sheepdog. Definitely a dog though.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Badger


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't know if anyone else knows how to zoom in, or enlarge the image, but I can make the animal just a little over 13 inches across on my screen. Once it gets to be a bit over 4 inches, it is obviously a dog. No question.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

badger, caught mid jump so it looks tall


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wolverine


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Chupacabra


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Chupacabra


That was the obvious answer, but with all of the fear of woofies I didn't want to get everyone worried.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Alright, fishrmn, if you're so sure its a dog, what breed is it?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Alright, fishrmn, if you're so sure its a dog, what breed is it?


Did you, or did you not read my previous post?


Fishrmn said:


> It's a DOG. *Looks like it's part sheepdog*. Definitely a dog though.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I always wondered what a chupacabra looked like. Glad to have that mystery sorted out!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to give into it being a shaggy sheep dog (I don't know the breeds). Square nose, tongue hanging out, white and brown colored head. I had to zoom to 400 and deal with pixelation, but it sure does look like a dog.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Dog! o-|| Legs are way too long for a badger. :roll:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Seems awful small to have any sheepdog in it. Let's call it a shadger...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Kwalk3, give us some frame of reference as to the height of the thing. How tall is that scrub oak it is walking past? How big was that white rock underneath it? This will help us give a more accurate guess.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Let me see if this works. It's a 400 times enlargement. I hope it works.
[attachment=0:zez1zzrs]Dog.jpg[/attachment:zez1zzrs]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Let me see if this works. It's a 400 times enlargement. I hope it works.
> [attachment=0:20eukwf6]Dog.jpg[/attachment:20eukwf6]


badger, thanks Mr Z.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still voting badger.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

As unexciting as it is, I think I agree that it's a dog. Just to give a little size reference, the size of the animal is somewhere between..........


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

With that frame of reference, I agree it is a badger.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

South end of badger headed north.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> South end of badger headed north.


The other photo was the southeast end of a badger headed northwest.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like it's settled then! Dog it is! :lol:


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

Push ctrl + and zoom in. The white stripe is a rock. It looks like its nose is forward, and ears pinned back. Almost could be a yote?


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Tough call, doesn't really look like either... but if I had to vote, looks like someone lost "Scruffy"...


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

These types of posts just crack me up. I mean I know some of you are joking and thats cool...but my good hell!

It is a badger. End of story. Period. Thats it...its a goddamned badger! And the other one was a burned-up raccoon. Done!

Its plain as the ass on a billy goat.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That my friends is a Rugaroo


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JERRY said:


> Looks like it's settled then! Dog it is! :lol:


badger, badger, badger


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> That my friends is a Rugaroo


If so where are Shaggy and Velma? :^8^:


----------

